# 3G Stick an Fritzbox 7390 anschließen



## nitg (27. Januar 2012)

*3G Stick an Fritzbox 7390 anschließen*

Hallo zusammen!

Kann man einen 3G Stick an die Fritzbox 7390 anhängen - und vor Allem auch benutzen?


----------



## OctoCore (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: 3G Stick an Fritzbox 7390 anschließen*

Um die Box als UMTS-Router zu benutzen? Dann muss sie aber von sich aus schon darauf vorbereitet sein - von nix kommt nix. Dann sollte es im Manual stehen.


----------



## sven1313 (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: 3G Stick an Fritzbox 7390 anschließen*

Denke nicht das das funktioniert


----------



## robbe (27. Januar 2012)

Natürlich kann man an die box einen umts stick anschließen. Weis jetzt allerdings welche sticks genau unterstützt werden. Frag am besten mal bei avm nach ob dein stick unterstützt wird.


----------



## Crymes (29. Januar 2012)

Die FritzBox kann man 100%ig mit einem UMTS Stick betreiben, es geht sogar Telefonie übers GSM Netz (glaub ich, kann aber auch na Labor Firmware gewesen sein). Es werden sogar LTE Sticks unterstütz.
Steck einfach mal den Stick in den USB Port, unter den Einstellungen Internetzugang kann man dann den Pin und so eingeben.

Die aktuellste Firmware sollte drauf sein.


----------

